# Fottiti



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Ieri mattina mi sono svegliata con l'ansia per la salute di Man.
Troppi giorni senza sue notizie, mai successo.
Me lo immaginavo in ospedale pieno di aghi, rantolante, e tutto il repertorio negativite cosmica.
Alle nove ho pensato di chiamare Gelmy con una scusa e informarmi se era in ufficio, ma ho desistito subito.
Se c'era, glielo avrebbe detto e non mi andava di fare questi giochetti.
Sms?
nemmeno da prendere in considerazione, a meno che non abbia la matematica certezza che sia fuori di casa.
Gli ho mandato una mail.
_Tutto bene?_
Mi risponde sei ore dopo con un:
_MALEDIZIONE!_ che nel nostro idioma maillistico determina sempre irritazione per quando non ci possiamo vedere.

Sono rimasta...non so.
Punto primo.
E' in ufficio.
Punto secondo. Che cazzo vuol dire MALEDIZIONE?
Ho risposto.
_Intuibile ma mi sento in "castigo" e non so perchè._

Mi risponde due ore dopo.
_Nessun castigo, è sempre il solito lavoro che non riesco a farmi scivolare addosso come vorrei._

Gli ho risposto.
_bene._

E mi sono sentita arrabbiata. Un idiota proprio.
Perchè qui non è un discorso di buona educazione tra due amanti, ma un discorso di mera educazione fra due persone che si vogliono bene e si stimano PRIMA come "amici"
Io e lui abbiamo passato quasi un anno a lavorare insieme senza nulla di sessuale.
Gomito a gomito.
Abbiamo litigato per il lavoro. Ci siamo mandati a fanculo.
Abbiamo fatto riunioni anche alle sette del mattino.
Abbiamo scherzato. Abbiamo riso.
Mi ha insegnato moltissimo lavorativamente e io ho insegnato qualcosa a lui.
E mi sono davvero preoccupata per la sua salute a prescindere da.
Sono fatta così. Lo avrei fatto per tutti.
Per cui.
A me non me ne fotte un cazzo del suo lavoro, perchè TRE minuti per mandarmi una mail del cazzo poteva benissimo trovarli.
Il fatto è che non ha voluto. E mi ha raccontato una palla. Il lavoro.
E che è. manco pisciare ti fa? Smettiamola.
Io sono rimasta preoccupata e lui lo sa.
E venerdi per me è stato "traumatizzante"
L'ho scritto anche qui.
E poi dice e non dice del suo cuore. 
Cioè.
Non funziona così. Per la conoscenza e la stima che c'è fuori da un motel.
Per come ha voluto condurla lui.
Per cui no.
Non accetto minimamente che tu, maleducato, non abbia trovato 3 minuti del tuo prezioso tempo per scrivermi.
_Tutto ok tebe, non è settimana, non è mese, non è anno._

Qual'è il problema?
Non sono minimamente invasiva, anzi. E' più lui.
Non rompo il cazzo, sono praticamente trasparente.
ma questo no. Non posso proprio accettarlo.
Non come tebe amante di man.
ma come Tebe persona.
Come persona che si è davvero preoccupata molto.

Alle otto stamattina  mi ha chiamata Gelmy per una cosa e mi ha chiesto se passavo da loro.
Certo.
Alle 9 ero in sede da Man.
Ho fatto quello che dovevo fare e mentre ero li che firmavo a Gelmy dei fogli lui è arrivato.
Non si aspettava di vedermi. Gli è venuta un espressione...contenta? Si.
-Come sei scura oggi.- mi ha detto ridacchioso avvicinandosi e facendomi una battuta -Pupillo non c'è mi spiace.-
Ho alzato la testa, fatto un bellissimo sorriso e -Dormo male. Niente di nuovo. e sono informata sufficientemente degli spostamenti di Pupi, grazie.-
-Proprio scura scura...-
Non ho più risposto, e lui se ne è andato.
Gelmy mi ha fissata -Mamma mia tebe che gelo. E' successo qualcosa?-
-Si, ma non fra me e il tuo capo Mostro, è un momento per me difficoltoso.-
Ho finito con Gelmy e sono passata da Man.
Ho messo la testa dentro il suo ufficio, sorridendo -Ciao Man, buona giornata.-
-Aspetta un attimo siedit..-
-Non ho tempo Man.-
-NON.HAI.TEMPO?-
Ho visto la sua espressione cambiare in un nano secondo. Come ai tempi migliori.
Gli è partito un embolo che.
E' diventato nero come il carbone. Ha socchiuso gli occhi chiari aspirando sigaretta.
Si è adagiato meglio sulla poltrona mannara. Ho visto la sua vena diventare grossa.
-Si Man, non ho tempo. Ciao.- _esattamente come te. Maleducato._
E ho aggiunto anche -Buon week.-
Andandomene in una nuvola di Chanel 5.

Sono...non lo so come sono.
So solo che così non va.
Non per me.
Che ho una sensibilità verso le malattie diversa dagli altri probabilmente. Che ho un educazione più empatica di tutti, ma questa cosa.
Il fatto che lui sapendo che comunque ero preoccupata, non abbia trovato tre minuti per "tranquillizzarmi"
E ripeto.
Non perchè scopiamo.
Ma perchè prima di tutto siamo due persone che hanno un rapporto di amicizia. E si rispettano.

Ora.
Lui sarà in mina di brutto.
E la cosa non mi interessa.
In questo istante sono talmente delusa da lui come uomo che davvero non so come comportarmi.
In questo istante gli tirerei una testata e lo manderei a fanculo.
L'idea di stare in un motel con lui mi fa venire i vermi.
Se passa decido come procedere, anche perchè io nel groppone non mi tengo un cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Novembre 2012)

Condivido tutto
Però questa potrebbe essere una prova che per lui sei sesso nel motel e basta.
Che alla fine è quello che dici di volere da lui 

ma non è così: vogliamo una cosa e anche l'altra
sesso+amicizia sincera

hai intrapreso una strada difficile, tebe

quella che piace tanto anche a me ^^


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt6585 ha detto:
			
		

> Condivido tutto
> *Però questa potrebbe essere una prova che per lui sei sesso nel motel e basta.
> Che alla fine è quello che dici di volere da lui *
> 
> ...


ma sappiamo che non è così. Non è solo motel e basta, c'è anche il piacere di parlare e "confidarsi". Da prima. Il motel è qualcosa che ha aggiunto un tassello, ma piccolo in confronto a tutto quello che abbiamo "vissuto" in questi mesi sul lavoro. Abbiamo avuto feeling di testa subito.
Non può spostare i paletti a suo piacimento. Mi confonde. Mi fa incazzare. Mi fa venire ansia.
E poi qui è un disocrso tra colleghi amici, non tra amanti.
Non c'entra il sesso il motel.
Centra che lui mi ha raccontato una palla per schermarsi.
perchè non la bevo che tutto questo lavoro gli ha impedito una mail.
Anche solo un buon giorno.
Questa, Divina, è solo maleducazione e decidere di condividere amicizia solo quando pare a lui. Non funziona.
Comunque nessuna strada.
In questo momento non vedo strade con lui. Probabilmente lui è così. Egocentrico che io in confronto sono niente ma mi da "ansia" e non per un cazzo cosa cerco da una storia extra.
man o non Man.

Sono proprio delusa da lui.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Novembre 2012)

...
Lui ti sta mettendo alla prova..vuole vedere quanto ti tenga in pugno..e tu sei stata bravissima a non fumarlo minimamente..magari si aspettava mail incazzose..invece cosi'si incavolera'ancora di piu'.
Io sono come lui e forse  molto peggio...lo capisco..sono deliri di onnipotenza..li ho vissuti anch'io.....cara Tebe,Man e'Lothar..lo prendi a scatola chiusa..o lo mandi a fan culo.
E faresti bene...


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6587 ha detto:
			
		

> ...
> Lui ti sta mettendo alla prova..vuole vedere quanto ti tenga in pugno..e tu sei stata bravissima a non fumarlo minimamente..magari si aspettava mail incazzose..invece cosi'si incavolera'ancora di piu'.
> Io sono come lui e forse  molto peggio...lo capisco..sono deliri di onnipotenza..li ho vissuti anch'io.....cara Tebe,Man e'Lothar..lo prendi a scatola chiusa..o lo mandi a fan culo.
> E faresti bene...



hai ragione lothar. Ha il delirio di onnipotenza. Lo so bene, non è un mistero.
Non so cosa si aspettasse ma sicuramente non si aspettava che io lo trattassi così stamattina. E non l'ho fatto apposta. Quando per me si supera un limite è merda. Chiunque sia quello che ho davanti.
Forse davvero non si è accorto dell'ansia che mi ha regalato inutilmente in questi giorni.
Forse, anzi sicuramente, per lui è normale nascondere tutto a tutti.
Ma io gli ho comunicato chiaramente che per me, la sua salute è importante.
Cazzo, non dimentichiamoci che se si sente male in motel ci sono io con lui, cazzo2.

ma a prescindere.
Sua moglie lo prende a scatola chiusa, io no.
Io prendo a scatola chiusa Mattia e passo sopra a molto. Perchè lo amo.
Ma Man non è il mio compagno e ora un paletto lo metto io.
Sarà incazzato nero. Nerissimo. E non mi stupirei davvero se il suo silenzio durasse ancora giorni.
Anzi. Sarà proprio quello che farà. Si rintanerà nella sua cripta mannara.
Va bene tutto.
Ma lo ripeto.
man a scatola chiusa non lo voglio.
Si è giocato con le sue regole. Ora ne metto una io.
Che si chiama educazione. Nulla di più.
Finisce tutto?

pace amen.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

vai così Tebe, incazzosissima!
... tanto lo so che poi...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Novembre 2012)

E' un egocentrico.

Semplicemente un egocentrico.

Ho esperienza di egocentrici. Fanno così. Quando hanno i cazzi loro, nel bene o nel male, tutto il resto è aria fritta. Tebe, con cameltoe e flap flap e piante e tutto, diventa aria fritta.
Come diventa aria fritta anche una compagna, una moglie.

Nessun consiglio su cosa fare. Gli egocentrici, o li sopporti oppure no.
Solo la diagnosi.

L'ho già detto che hai appena visto un egocentrico in azione?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2012)

Ok come sempre voce fuori dal coro ma ultimamente vedo tutto rosa.....
Io non lo trovo egocentrico.
Gli hai messo paletti, paletti che forse lui fatica ad accettare.
Ora cerca di muoversi in quei paletti e non ha minimamente preso in considerazione che tu ti possa preoccupare della sua salute.
Quindi, in ordine, è incazzato per il lavoro, è incazzato perchè non sa come muoversi ed è incazzato perchè forse si vorrebbe dedicarti il tempo che meriti.
Quindi il mio consiglio, girargli al largo ignoralo ma prima di fare questa una bella mail in cui gli dici "cocco bello, ho passato giorni a preoccuparmi della tua salute e tu mi ignori o mi rispondi maledizione alla mail. Bene sappi che anche se adoro scopare con te, e non ho mai invaso la tua vita mi piacerebbe che sapessi che sono anche tua amica ed è normale che mi preoccupi per te. Quindi un cazzo di 3 minuti per scrivermi anche solo ciao per rispetto a quella amicizia dovresti averli"
E poi ti dilegui.........


----------

